# I am sick of warping rotors



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

So I am going to but a F+R set from irotors.com, anybody have any reviews on the rotors from this place? they are drilled and slotted.


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

i just got a set of brembo's f/r slotted/drilled zinc plated w/ axis pads for $360 delivered. took a little while to get but well worth the wait.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You know Hal, I'm hell on my brakes and I just now had my rotors turned and replaced the pad at 60k miles. I don't remember hearing too much about brake problems with the 02's. Did you have the dealer take a look before the warranty ran out?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Mark said:


> You know Hal, I'm hell on my brakes and I just now had my rotors turned and replaced the pad at 60k miles. I don't remember hearing too much about brake problems with the 02's. Did you have the dealer take a look before the warranty ran out?


Nah, Ive had this problem with other cars, Bumper to bumper city driven causes some hard braking sometimes.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

tsr0003 said:


> i just got a set of brembo's f/r slotted/drilled zinc plated w/ axis pads for $360 delivered. took a little while to get but well worth the wait.


Where did you get them?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Hal, I recently changed out my front rotors for Stillen's XD drilled rotors for $162. I changed pads all around and went with Metal Matrix for about $55 for front and $52 for rear pads. I'm very happy with them. The stopping power is really really nice and other people have said that they have never gotten warped. I had the same issue you had, so I decided to just go all out and stop wasting my time and money on OEM crap rotors.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

you know a drilled and slotted rotor is more prone to warping because of loss of material rite, its still a oem spec rotor by thickness so by taking off material doesnt make it any stronger, i think a good set of blanks would be ideal for your situation of warping rotors and take it a bit easy on the brakes


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

If you don't torque the wheel bolts to the factory spec, the rotors will warp.

Lew


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> Hal, I recently changed out my front rotors for Stillen's XD drilled rotors for $162. I changed pads all around and went with Metal Matrix for about $55 for front and $52 for rear pads. I'm very happy with them. The stopping power is really really nice and other people have said that they have never gotten warped. I had the same issue you had, so I decided to just go all out and stop wasting my time and money on OEM crap rotors.


Are they really that color (yellowish) Because that will not look as good as silver on my silver alty. Price seems about the same for the Stillens are more than Brembros $400+ Shipped compared to $380 Shipped. THe irotors are $300 shipped. I want F+R so that everything matches.

I think I might just go with the Stillens on Coco's reccomendation. But I don't want yellowish rotors.

I was definetely getting metal pads too, eiter Axxis or Metal matrix


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Trust me, I didn't want yellow on my silver Altima either. The yellow quickly went away after I applied the brake. The real color is silver. Go with metal maxtrix pads...they don't produce a lot of brake dust and they can make you stop in less than .01 seconds from a 1000 mph roll.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

The yellow colour is probably from the protectant they put on the rotors to stop them from rusting while in transit (they are, after all, just a hunk of cast iron). In any case, a little brake cleaner and some elbow grease should get rid of that prior to installation.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm still having a problem forking out over $500 for pads and rotors shipped from Stillen.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just buy the front rotors and get new pads all around. Unless your rear rotors are gone too, there's no need to replace them.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

asthetics comes into play in this descision too. I would like all 4 rotors to match of they are not plain.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Equine Focker said:


> asthetics comes into play in this descision too. I would like all 4 rotors to match of they are not plain.


I just paid $370 for F/R rotors w/zinc plating and Axxis pads all the way around. This was from iRotors and was total after shipping.

$239 for the rotors, and $99 for the pads.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> I just paid $370 for F/R rotors w/zinc plating and Axxis pads all the way around. This was from iRotors and was total after shipping.
> 
> $239 for the rotors, and $99 for the pads.


Yeah I've spoken with them. How would you say the quality of the rotor is? It doesn't pay for me to do thid just to get a poor quality rotor and it warps again.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Equine Focker said:


> Yeah I've spoken with them. How would you say the quality of the rotor is? It doesn't pay for me to do thid just to get a poor quality rotor and it warps again.



I have not recieved them yet, expected delivery is next week, but I will let you know.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

eleuthardt said:


> I have not recieved them yet, expected delivery is next week, but I will let you know.


Thanks I appreciate that.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I am going to do my brakes and rotors today. Is there anything I should know? I've done front brakes before, never back. Is there going to be any surprises?


----------

